# What is the Best Dishwasher?



## 2031pratt (Dec 22, 2008)

After bouncing around over the year with different brands, the best dishwasher I ever had was a KitchenAid. Right now I have a high end GE, and the KitchenAid I had before where I lived kicks it's ass and cost about a third as much.




sweaty said:


> What is the best dishwasher? My criteria- cleaning effectiveness, reliability, quietness, efficiency, reasonable price. In that order.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

sweaty said:


> reliability


Get one without electronic controls, if you can find one.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Have a bosch, love it , cleans welll, quiet, great contsruction about 8 years old. Had a cicuit borad issue and repaired a cold solder joint myself. Back to 100%. You can buy a basic of high end version.

Have watched neighbours throw out a Frigidaire and maytag of same vintage several years ago.:yes:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i have the fischer 2 drawer model. have had it for 4 years now

we love it, but not cheap.....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a Miele that I love. Not cheap either.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Dishwasher detergent is changing in many States - be aware:

Parts of an AP story...........
SPOKANE, Wash. "The quest for squeaky-clean dishes has turned some law-abiding people in Spokane into dishwater-detergent smugglers. They are bringing Cascade or Electrasol in from out of state because the eco-friendly varieties required under Washington state law don't work as well. Spokane County became the launch pad last July for the nation's strictest ban on dishwasher detergent made with phosphates, a measure aimed at reducing water pollution. The ban will be expanded statewide in July 2010, the same time similar laws take effect in several other states.

But it's not easy to get sparkling dishes when you go green.

Many people were shocked to find that products like Seventh Generation, Ecover and Trader Joe's left their dishes encrusted with food, smeared with grease and too gross to use without rewashing them by hand. The culprit was hard water, which is mineral-rich and resistant to soap.

Phosphates — the main cleaning agent in many detergents and household cleaners — break down grease and remove stains. However, the chemicals are difficult to remove in wastewater treatment plants and often wind up in rivers and lakes, where they promote the growth of algae. And algae gobble up oxygen in the water that fish need to survive.

Phosphates have been banned in laundry detergent nationally since 1993. Washington was the first state where the Legislature passed a similar ban against dishwasher detergents, in 2006. The ban is being phased in, starting with Spokane County." 
(Full story here)
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090327/ap_ ... _detergent


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

sweaty said:


> What is the best dishwasher? My criteria- cleaning effectiveness, reliability, quietness, efficiency, reasonable price. In that order.


If quietness was not one of your requirements, I would have recommended my girlfriend!:laughing:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Dishwasher detergent is changing in many States - be aware:
> 
> Parts of an AP story...........
> SPOKANE, Wash. "The quest for squeaky-clean dishes has turned some law-abiding people in Spokane into dishwater-detergent smugglers. They are bringing Cascade or Electrasol in from out of state because the eco-friendly varieties required under Washington state law don't work as well. Spokane County became the launch pad last July for the nation's strictest ban on dishwasher detergent made with phosphates, a measure aimed at reducing water pollution. The ban will be expanded statewide in July 2010, the same time similar laws take effect in several other states.
> ...


 


I guess it will be ... Would you like paper or plastic


----------



## Gadgetmonster (Sep 6, 2010)

Just had to buy a new dishwasher myself... My KitchenAid developed a leak. But the KitchenAid worked well for 14 years. Had one before that too. 

Was looking at Bosh because it offered a catch pan under it to catch leaks and shuts down the DW. Good idea but I wanted a KitchenAid model KUDS30IVBL because it has a pot scrubber feature. My wife did not like the Bosh because of the smaller interior and smaller silverware basket and also because the dry cycle is very long. It does not warm air dry. It relies very heavy on using a rinse agent. 

I looked on line and there is a catch pan that you place under the motor and valves that diverts water to the front so you know when you have a slow leak. http://www.repairclinic.com/SSPartDetail.aspx?PartID=1021760&Acc=1&PPStack=1 This helped me decide against the Bosh.

Lowes has a price match plus 10% more off on appliances. Local appliance store had it on sale for $615. Bought the dishwasher for $550 and bought the pan. 

All of my review searching helped point me toward the KitchenAid. They are made by Whirlpool. You can get parts from repairclinic.com too. 

That's my choice! :jester:


----------

